# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  استخراج اطلاعات از یک جدول

## Mohsen82

سلام.
من یک جدول دارم به نام Province که نام استانها رو توش قراردادم
و جدول شهرها که id  استان رو هم توش داره این جدولها تعداد زیادی رکورد دارند.
خوب توی یک دیتابیس دیگه همین دو جدول وجود داره . من چه طور می تونم
عینا اطلاعات این دو جدول رو از دیتابیس خارج و در دیتابیس جدید قرار بدم بدون 
اینکه بخوام تک تک رکوردها رو دستی وارد کنم.ممنون می شم راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------


## nedata

بايد از import/Export استفاده كنيد

----------


## Mohsen82

ممنون.می شه بیشتر توضیح بدید.

----------


## nedata

شما روي جدولي كه پر است كليك راست كنيد All task>Export  را انتخاب كنيد. دكمه next را بزنيد سپس صفحه مورد نظر اطلاعات مبدا و صفحه بعد اطلاعات مقصد را نشان ميدهد به همين ترتيب انجام دهيد
البته در sql server 2000

----------

